# CPU FAN beim Start laut



## Antizigo (10. November 2015)

Guten Abend,

gestern habe ich meinen neuen pc zusammengebaut und habe das Problem, dass der CPU-Lüfter kurz nach dem Drücken der Power Taste, für ca. 3 Sekunden sehr laut ist.

Das Mainboard ist das "MSI z170a gaming m3" und es ist der Boxed-Lüfter verbaut (an cpu-fan 1 angeschlossen).

So sieht die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

MfG


----------



## ASD_588 (10. November 2015)

Je nach mainboard das ist normal, es dient vermutlich dazu den Lüfter zu testen ob er noch geht.


----------



## magicbrownie (10. November 2015)

Macht meiner auch, hab das in ner Praktikumsstelle in der ich viel an PCs rumgebastelt habe bei ca. jedem 3. Kundenrechner erlebt, wurde mir damals erklärt das das ne "Reinigungsfunktion" ist um den gröbsten Staub aus dem Kühler zu bekommen kann aber nicht sagen ob das stimmt


----------



## Antizigo (10. November 2015)

Mh, ok, danke euch!


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2015)

Ja wie schon erwähnt das ist normal um den kühler vom Staub zu befreien,  läuft bei gpus auch so ab und finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll. Danach geht ja die Drehzahl wieder runter und es wird leiser.


----------



## True Monkey (10. November 2015)

> Ja wie schon erwähnt das ist normal um den kühler vom Staub zu befreien,  läuft bei gpus auch so ab und finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll



Bei Grakas gibt es das zwar auch .....nur drehen dann die Lüfter andersrum um den staub rauszuziehen (ist bei meinen 680er Lightnings zb so )

Bei boxed passiert das hochdrehen aus einem anderen Grund 
Bevor das bios geladen hat bekommt der CPU fan ausgang immer volle 12v ....erst wenn das bios geladen hat kann der anschluss runtergeregelt werden 

im übrigen kann man keinen staub so herausblasen wie man ihn reingeblasen hat


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. November 2015)

Ist der ganz normale 12V Startboost.
Mit einer Reinigungsfunktion hat das allerdings weniger zu tun. Dient eher als Maßnahme, um sicherzustellen, dass alle Lüfter auch reibungslos anlaufen.


----------

